# Surrogacy for as a single lady?



## Mtntn (Jul 1, 2018)

Hi Everyone, 

I just posted in the surrogacy forum however thought I would post here as doing surrogacy as a single person is quite complicated.  I live here in Ireland and while couples and single males who do surrogacy have the ability to become the legal parent, single women can't be recognised as the child's parent.  The woman who gives birth only is recognised as the legal mother. 

I'm now looking at countries like the US and Canada and wondering if anyone else has been down this road?  There doesn't seem to be that many countries that cater for single women.  Unfortunately I have done three rounds of IVF however it seems I can't maintain a pregnancy having had four losses of euploid embryos. 

Thanks for any help  
Mtntn


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi
The best person to speak to about this would be Natalie Gamble at NGA

She is a specialist on surrogacy law. Her contract details should come up when u Google them
Best of luck 
X


----------



## Mtntn (Jul 1, 2018)

Thank you so much K Jade.  I will definitely look her up and make contact.  Thank you so much


----------



## Anenome (Oct 18, 2019)

Hi,

Do have a look at Brilliant Beginnings, a UK surrogacy agency started by Natalie Gamble.

https://www.brilliantbeginnings.co.uk/about

A xx


----------



## Mtntn (Jul 1, 2018)

Super thanks so much Anenome!


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

you can email eggdonationfriends. Although they specialise in the area of IVF DE, they have also good knowledge about surrogacy in Europe


----------

